# Shock from the postman



## Sharky (21 Jan 2016)

Well the CTT handbook for 2016 just dropped through the letter box.

Are we that close to the new racing season? Looking outside it looks cold and frosty and now only a couple of months to the serious stuff. In my case the serious stuff will probably be just our evening 10 series starting in March, but hopefully will ride a couple of open events throughout the year.

This will be my first season..... as a retired OAP, so have great expectations of actually getting some decent training in before it all starts and hopefully beat my age standard a bit more often.

Good luck to all riders and don't forget to shout words of encouragement as you fly past the slower ones.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Jan 2016)

Good luck for the season  Getting any training done seems like a loosing battle for me . All i seem to do is work , eat and fall asleep


----------

